

Erlang bookmarks - avinassh
https://github.com/0xAX/erlang-bookmarks/blob/master/ErlangBookmarks.md

======
jdeisenberg
Thank you for putting this collection together; it looks good.

~~~
avinassh
I am not the author, I just shared it here

------
proveanegative
I see there bindings for MySQL and PostgreSQL on the list. When does it make
sense to use a traditional (i.e., not distributed) database with Erlang? It
seems like that would be a major hurdle for scaling.

~~~
hackerboos
Depends on the problem in question. Database can be on a different server and
distributed erlang apps connect to it, or use Riak and persist in Postgres.

